# Tecumseh HM80-155310N over revving.



## Paulywally (Dec 5, 2013)

This one is kind of stumping me. It's on an home lite branded frame. Maybe Murray. I did a full soak and carb rebuild. It starts and runs great at low speed but when you rev it up it takes off and over revs way too high. I'm not sure where to go next. I've sprayed carb cleaner all around the intake and the carb and can't find any air leaks. Plug doesn't look like it's running lean. So should I open the case up and see what the governor is doing? 

Forgot to add. I've tried main jet adjustment everywhere. Started at 1.5 out and have gone in and out. Doesn't seem to help.

I'll get a video up tomorrow.
Any comments or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

if it is over revving I would think it is a linkage problem and not a clogging problem. Was all the linkage put back together properly? Did someone tighten up the high speed adjustment screw?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Like Shryp said, check this:


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

You should fix that real soon since Tecumseh 8Hp and larger engines were really prone to connecting rod failures due to over revving. Check the linkage to the governor or screw in a throttle limiting screw if equipped so you engine doesn't over rev. A tiny tach will tell you your rpms and Tecumseh have been know to blow rods at as little as 4000rpms even when the oil level is on full and just a few hundred rpms over 3600rpms when oil level is a little low.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think you have a mixture problem, I think it's a throttle control problem. As in the video, make sure the linkage is right. You should be able to see wear marks on the right holes.


----------



## Paulywally (Dec 5, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> You should fix that real soon since Tecumseh 8Hp and larger engines were really prone to connecting rod failures due to over revving. Check the linkage to the governor or screw in a throttle limiting screw if equipped so you engine doesn't over rev. A tiny tach will tell you your rpms and Tecumseh have been know to blow rods at as little as 4000rpms even when the oil level is on full and just a few hundred rpms over 3600rpms when oil level is a little low.


Figured it out. My buddy (who's snowblower it is) took the governor arm off to remove the linkages. (Head:wall) so I'll adjust that tonight and it should be fine. Anyone know what WOT is supposed to be on these? I'll bring my digital tach home from work and set it up to spec.

Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Paulywally said:


> Figured it out. My buddy (who's snowblower it is) took the governor arm off to remove the linkages. (Head:wall) so I'll adjust that tonight and it should be fine. Anyone know what WOT is supposed to be on these? I'll bring my digital tach home from work and set it up to spec.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone


 max rpm 3600, I would probably set it at 3500rpm


----------



## Paulywally (Dec 5, 2013)

CarlB said:


> max rpm 3600, I would probably set it at 3500rpm


Thanks a lot. Now off to see if I can help someone. Gotta pass it on.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I could use a car.....


----------



## Paulywally (Dec 5, 2013)

Got a beautiful p.o.s. BMW 325i with a blown transmission. All yours. Just towed it home.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet!!!! My current car has hit everything but the lottery!!!


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Paulywally said:


> Got a beautiful p.o.s. BMW 325i with a blown transmission. All yours. Just towed it home.


Say! Aren't you the same guy who combined a 63 Corvette Coupe with a 67 Corvette Coupe body and made a restomod? If you are, you're a genius.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Paulywally said:


> Got a beautiful p.o.s. BMW 325i with a blown transmission. All yours. Just towed it home.


paully, you are generous to a fault. Welcome to the forum. You're gonna fit in just fine.


----------

